# does 97 chevy plow mount fit 2004 chevy 2500



## chevyboss (Dec 10, 2011)

i have a 97 chevy 2500 6.5 diesel with a 8ft rt3 13pin boss plow
i was wondering if the truck wiring harness and mount would fit on a 2004.5 chevy 2500 duramax


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

It can be done. I had my snoway mount off a 98 gmc installed on my 02 yukon. The frames are differant though. I had a welding shop add about an inch to an inch and a half to the bottom of my frame and then they tapped bolt holes for the undercarrage to be bolted to. The push bars were in the right location with the frame modifacations done so it actually looks and works right. Being yours is a boss, it may just be easier to purchase a used undercarrage or mounting brackets to your current undercarrage


----------



## chevyboss (Dec 10, 2011)

thanks
what bout the truck wiring harness will that work in it


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

chevyboss;1375920 said:


> thanks
> what bout the truck wiring harness will that work in it


I dont think so. Often what I end up doing is hard wiring the plow headlights to a on-off-on type switch, the only thing you would have to do then is figure out how to turn the headlights on the truck off but be able to use the park lights. Its not exactly easy, but again, it can be done. Good luck


----------



## elecblu (Feb 20, 2010)

The wiring harness for the plow would be the same, but I believe it would be a matter of just changing headlight adaptors. You don't want to hack into the headlights to put in an independant switch.


----------

